# Remplacer un 5s par un SE?



## sebas_ (21 Mars 2017)

Bonsoir,
J'aimerai avoir vos avis sur l'iPhone SE.
J'ai actuellement un iPhone 5s (du boulot), mais je vais devoir le rendre vu que je pars voyager.
Je me demande donc si:
* je dois me reprendre un iPhone 5s, ou
* Passer sur un iPhone SE.

Je compte me prendre 64Go minimum, et d'occasion.
Mes usages:
* Vlog
* Enregistreur audio (avec micro externe) pour les videos que je filme avec mon reflex
* Baladeur audio (iPod, quoi). Musique synhronisee avec iTunes + un peu de Spotify (mais en voyage, dur)
* Reseaux sociaux (FBook, WhatsApp...)
* Peu de photos (j'ai mon Canon FF et un Fuji X100s)
* peu de jeux, ou alors assez basique

Le format 4" me convient bien, je trouve le format de l'iPhone 6 et suivant une vraie savonette qui glisse des mains, et je n'arrive pas a m'habituer a le prendre a 2 mains.
Je precise que j'ai un iPad mini pour les films

Merci de vos retours!


----------



## dragao13 (22 Mars 2017)

C'est ce que j'ai fait ... et je ne regrette pas mon choix ! 
Ça reste le format que je trouve idéal !


----------



## Sly54 (22 Mars 2017)

Comme dragao13 
Pour ceux qui aiment le format 4" le SE est très bien, plus réactif que le 5S. Donc si tu aimes les iPhones / iOS, n'hésite pas et pars vers un SE.


----------



## sebas_ (22 Mars 2017)

Merci.
Je connais bien le format (j'ai eu un 5S, puis un 5c, puis re un 5s).
Par contre, l'evolution vs un 5s est-elle grande?
Mon 5s me va pour ce que j'en fait (pas de photo, peu de jeux...), par contre 16Go c'est clairement trop juste pour mon usage.
Vu que je dois le rendre, je me demandais qu'est ce que j'allais gagner avec un SE?


----------



## dragao13 (22 Mars 2017)

Le processeur entre autre est plus costaud ! 

Tu regardes sur Google ... fastoche de trouver un comparatif !


----------



## Sly54 (22 Mars 2017)

sebas_ a dit:


> Vu que je dois le rendre, je me demandais qu'est ce que j'allais gagner avec un SE?


Réactivité.
Peut être un iOS de plus également


----------



## sebas_ (22 Mars 2017)

Oui, j'ai deja trouve tout ce que je veux en terme de Spec.
Ce que je demande ce sont des retours utilisateurs un peu plus precis sur la camera, la batterie, la solidite...
Merci


----------



## Sly54 (22 Mars 2017)

Batterie : pour ce que j'en vois (chez mes kids) pas de différence flagrante.
Solidité : ils sont sages et une balancent pas leurs iPhones par terre 
Caméra : no sé
Réactivité : SE > 5S


----------



## dragao13 (22 Mars 2017)

Le plus gros gain visible, c'est l'espace de stockage ... je dirais !
C'est un peu comme quand tu couches avec une anorexique, et après t'enchaines sur une gironde !!!


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2017)

Le SE pour moi aussi


----------



## melaure (23 Mars 2017)

j'ai pris un SE pour mon épouse, parfait, au moins il ne plis pas comme le 6, ce qui m'a obligé à en racheter un autre au bout de 2 ans (bref de la camelotte).


----------

